
VerHIDEzon - JacobHenner
https://www.verhidezon.com/
======
zhaso
Literally the first Google result for "verhidezon":
[https://www.t-mobile.com/news/verhidezon](https://www.t-mobile.com/news/verhidezon)

~~~
ct0
excellent detective work!

------
aetimmes

      Domain Name: VERHIDEZON.COM
      Registry Domain ID: 2432400849_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
      Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.corporatedomains.com
      Registrar URL: http://www.cscglobal.com/global/web/csc/digital-brand-services.html
      Updated Date: 2019-09-11T20:03:02Z
      Creation Date: 2019-09-11T20:03:02Z
      Registry Expiry Date: 2020-09-11T20:03:02Z
      Registrar: CSC Corporate Domains, Inc.
      Registrar IANA ID: 299
      Registrar Abuse Contact Email: domainabuse@cscglobal.com
      Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: 8887802723
      Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited https://icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
      Name Server: DNS1.CSCDNS.NET
      Name Server: DNS2.CSCDNS.NET
      DNSSEC: unsigned
      URL of the ICANN Whois Inaccuracy Complaint Form: https://www.icann.org/wicf/
      >>> Last update of whois database: 2019-11-20T21:17:09Z <<<
    

What a strange piece of corporate PR.

~~~
ct0
What part of this whois lookup actually says "corporate PR"?

~~~
throwanem
The part where the registrar is a corporate PR firm that includes DNS in its
menu of the services it provides its clients.

~~~
Cyberdog
So is the implication that it's likely that another major provider like
T-Mobile or Sprint is behind this but isn't disclosing it?

~~~
throwanem
I don't know, but that seems more likely than Verizon lowkey talking shit
about its own brand.

~~~
hello_marmalade
How and/or why would that be more likely?

Why would Verizon talk shit about it's own brand? What sense does that make?

~~~
throwanem
That's my point. It doesn't make sense, so someone else doing that seems more
likely.

------
bjnord
Curiously, I saw another story today pointing to Verizon 5G maps which are now
available: [https://www.verizonwireless.com/5g/coverage-
map/](https://www.verizonwireless.com/5g/coverage-map/)

Here in Minneapolis (one of the first two cities that got it), there are 6
(count them, 6) locations downtown near the Vikings stadium, and that's it.
Yeah, I won't be ponying up for that any time soon.

